# Quote du jour



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

*
Fighting for peace is like screwing for virginity.
*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Make love, not war."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo." - H. G. Wells

Cheers


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Insanity in individuals is something rare - but in groups, parties, nations and epochs, it is the rule. - _Friedrich Nietzsche_


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Just for you Sinc.....a truly embarrassing Liberal faux paux.



> "No matter if the science is all phoney, there are collateral environmental benefits.... climate change [provides] the greatest chance to bring about justice and equality in the world."
> 
> Christine Stewart, Canadian Environment Minister, Calgary Herald 14 Dec 1998













and then there's the "sort of" parallel viewpoint



> "Isn't the only hope for the planet that the industrialized civilizations collapse? Isn't it our responsibility to bring that about?"
> Maurice Strong, Head of the 1992 Earth Summit in Rio de Janeiro


----------



## PattyF1954 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Michael...................lol


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

*
You cannot exercise your powers to the point of humiliation for the others
...
There is a direct relation between the roots of terror and the existence of poverty and despair
*

i'll leave the identity of the authors as an excercise

the answers may just surprise you

[ September 12, 2004, 10:15 PM: Message edited by: MACSPECTRUM ]


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Let me take a guess...Kissinger?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Let me take a guess...Kissinger?


nope, wrong country
note: 2 different quotes, 2 different authors BUT re: the same topic and at the same time
uh oh, i've said too much....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

They BOTH "get it".   
Something in the water perhaps.  

•••••



> We think war is going to be a tremendous threat to the region... We think that, especially if it doesn't come through the United Nations' authority, that it would be a dangerous thing to do


a surprise??.......or prescient???? You decide.

Feb 2003 !!!  .....who is that smart man??


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

_A broken clock is still right twice a day._

- Unknown (to me, at least)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"A lie gets halfway around the world before the truth has a chance to get its pants on." - Sir Winston Churchill 

Cheers


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

Hi Doug,

I don't if it was the original usage, but I know that 'broken clock' quote was used in Doctor Who in 1982.



> A broken clock keeps better time than you do; at least it's accurate twice a day, which is more than you ever are!
> *Tegan to the Doctor in 'The Visitation'*


And here's another quote for today:



> While we all hope for peace it shouldn't be peace at any cost but peace based on principle, on justice.
> *Corazon Aquino*


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

"Do not fear perfection. You will never reach it." - _Salvador Dali_


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Whether you think that you can, or that you can't, you are usually right." - Henry Ford (1863-1947)

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Truth forever on the scaffold, wrong forever on the throne." James Russell Lowell

"This universe hinges on moral foundations. There is something in this universe that justifies Carlyle in saying, 'No lie can live forever.'" Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"In the End, we will remember not the words of our enemies, but the silence of our friends." - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)

Cheers


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

> Give a man a fire, and he'll be warm for a day. But, _set_ him on fire, and he'll be warm for the rest of his life!


Cheers :-> Bill


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Injustice anywhere is a threat to justice everywhere." Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"War is a poor chisel to carve out tomorrow." Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Martin was a wise man and a role model people should better understand. 

I too often hear people quoting noted figures but not understanding their whole message or ideology and that saddens me.

Dr. G., obviously I'm not referring to you or anyone else here at ehMac. I'm just pontificating.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"People demand freedom of speech to make up for the freedom of thought which they avoid." - Soren Aabye Kierkegaard (1813-1855)

Cheers


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Good quotes all - but that last one, Sinc, was a beauty!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

"The time you enjoy wasting is not wasted time." - _Bertrand Russell_


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CC, pontificate all you want, for you are correct, in my opinion. I oftentimes listen to politicians use phrases and "buzz words", and feel they have no real understanding of the implications underlying the use of these terms.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Politicians and management-types are notorious for misquoting or taking quotes out of context.  
I suppose a politician's role is to exude universal appeal (as much as possible) in a world that is mutable and contextual. Irony abounds. 

Aaah, Kierkegaard was an insightful soul.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Blessed is the man, who having nothing to say, abstains from giving wordy evidence of the fact." - George Eliot (1819-1880)

Cheers


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Time flies like an arrow - fruit flies like a rotten banana.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

*Time flies like an arrow - fruit flies like a rotten banana. *

I think that's an unnecessary _improvement_ on this classic Groucho Marxism.

iG/<


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

> Time flies like an arrow - fruit flies like a rotten banana.


I calls 'em as I sees 'em - they like rotten bananas much better than fresh ones.

Cheers :-> Bill


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

"I drank what?" -Socrates.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

That's Socrates' ghost who said that isn't it StrongBlade?  

Sinc, two great quotes! I've added them to a file of Quotable Quotes I'm keeping as well as other good ones here. Keep them coming gentlemen.

Here's a recent favourite of mine:
"The real miracle is not to walk either on water or in thin air, but to walk on earth."   ~ Thich Nhat Hanh


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Any man who is under 30, and is not a liberal, has not heart; and any man who is over 30, and is not a conservative, has no brains." - Sir Winston Churchill (1874-1965)

Cheers


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

I've heard adaptations of this quote before. Makes sense that Churchill said it. I assume you're being a bit tongue-in-cheek by posting it SINC.

I agree people generally become more conservative as they become older. Responsibilities with family and money does encourage such a change. However, if they totally lose their liberal views and ideals, I think it's a pity. Hey, I'm under 30 and I'm treading left-leaning middle ground.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

"To be conservative requires no brains whatsoever. Cabbages, cows and conifers are conservatives, and are so stupid they don’t even know it. All that is basically required is acceptance of what exists." -
Colin Welch, British journalist. Spectator (London, July 21, 1967).

iG/<


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former." 
Albert Einstein


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Few things are harder to put up with than a good example." - Mark Twain (1835-1910)

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"You can't reach old age by another man's road. My habits protect my life but they would assassinate you."
From Mark Twain's 70th birthday speech in 1905


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mark Twain's famous doxie quote re seeing a prize winning dachshund on board a ship bound for India.
"...if I were built like that I could take prizes myself. I wished I knew what kind of dog it was, and what is was for, but I could not very well ask, for that would show that I did not know. Not that I want a dog like that, but only to know the secret of its birth." Found in "Following the Equator"


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

iGeek! thankyou!


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

"Everytime I see an adult on a bicycle, I no longer despair for the human race."
-H.G. Wells


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Get a bicycle. You will not regret it. If you live." Mark Twain in "Taming the Bicycle".


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

if you die you will not regret it either...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"The man who does not read good books has no advantage over the man who can't read them." Attributed to Mark Twain, although this has been disputed. Still, it IS true.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"In theory, there is no difference between theory and practice. But, in practice, there is." - Jan L.A. van de Snepscheut.

Cheers


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

I think the Socrates line was just moments before he died, and jsut moments after someone told him what was in the cup...


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

All right, but apart from the sanitation, medicine, education, wine, public order, irrigation, roads, the fresh water system and public health, what have the Romans ever done for us?

-Reg (brother of Brian of Nazareth) addressing Judean Peoples' Front


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Good people do not need laws to tell them to act responsibly, while bad people will find a way around the laws." - Plato (427-347 B.C.)

Cheers


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

"Whoever is first in the field and awaits the coming of the enemy, will be fresh for the fight; whoever is second in the field and has to hasten to battle will arrive exhausted."
- Sun Tzu


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Not everything that can be counted counts, and not everything that counts can be counted." - Albert Einstein (1879-1955)

Cheers


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

"Part of the inhumanity of the computer is that, once it is competently programmed and working smoothly, it is completely honest." -Isaac Asimov


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Strongblade, I was under the impression that Socrates drank the hemlock with full knowledge of what it was. 

----

Wait, I'm not taking your tone into account here. You're being funny! Drat! Well I could just delete the above part but my dull reaction is sort of funny so it remains.


----------



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

"I can resist anything but temptation"

- Oscar Wilde


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

"We are all beggars, each in his own way." -Samuel Clemens


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"I do not feel obliged to believe that the same God who has endowed us with sense, reason, and intellect has intended us to forgo their use." - Galileo Galilei

Cheers


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

*The world in which you were born is just one model of reality. Other cultures are not failed attempts at being you. They are unique manifestations of the human spirit.

Wade Davis* 

If you've never read this guy, I highly recommend The Serpent and the Rainbow and One River.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

"He who loses wealth loses much; he who loses a friend loses more; but he that loses his courage loses all." -Cervantes


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Okay, here are a few of my favourites:

"A cynic is a man who, when he smells flowers, looks around for a coffin." - H.L. Menken

"No one ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American Public." - P.T. Barnum (very apropos to the current election campaign, IMO)

"If we knew what we were doing, it wouldn't be called research" - A. Einstein

"Democracy is the only system in which the majority get what they deserve." - W. Churchill (after having lost his bid for re-election)

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'." - Yoda ('The Empire Strikes Back')

Cheers


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

“Orthodoxy is my doxy; heterodoxy is another man’s doxy.”—_Bishop Walburton_


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That last one is gonna please Dr. G. to no end, Gerbill!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, remember that dachshunds are long short dogs, which, in itself, is a "doxiemoron".


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

"Life is what happens while you are busy making other plans". John Lennon

"The only normal people are the one's you don't know very well". Alfred Adler

"Everything that irritates us about others can lead us to an understanding of ourselves". Carl Jung

"A person is a success if they get up in the morning and gets to bed at night and in between does what he wants to do". Bob Dylan


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"When you ain't got nothin' you got nothing to lose." Bob Dylan


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Glory is fleeting, but obscurity is forever." - Napoleon Bonaparte (1769-1821)

Cheers


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

"The people who cast the votes don't decide an election, the people who count the votes do". (This one sounds like Florida









"When we hang the capitalists they will sell us the rope we use". Joseph Stalin

"We live in a moment of history where change is so speeded up that we begin to see the present only when it is already disappearing". R.D Lang

"Impossible is a word to be found only in the dictionary of fools". Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The words "Live Free or Die," written by General John Stark, July 31, 1809, is the official motto of the State of New Hampshire.


----------



## D. Keeping (Jul 28, 2001)

You die if you worry and you die if you don't, so what's the uses of worrying.

My Mom


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

DK, sounds like my mom who would oftentimes say "If your number is up, it's up. If it's not up, don't worry."


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

"How many interesting facts fail to be converted into fertile discoveries because their first observers regard them as natural and ordinary things! … It is strange to see how the populace, which nourishes its imagination with tales of witches or saints, mysterious events and extraordinary occurrences, disdains the world around it as commonplace, monotonous and prosaic, without suspecting that at the bottom it is all secret, mystery, and marvel."
- Santiago Ramón y Cajal (1852-1934)

I can't recall if I've posted this quote before in another thread.


----------



## LittleCanadianMapleLeaf (Sep 23, 2004)

I always knew I'd look back on the tears and laugh, but I never knew I'd look back on the laughter and cry. - anon. I think.


El mar se mide por olas, el cielo por alas, y nosotros por lágrimas. -Fher Olvera

(the sea is measured by waves, the sky by wings, and us by tears)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Don't let it end like this. Tell them I said something." - last words of Pancho Villa (1877-1923)

Cheers


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

"Time is the fire in which we burn" -Dr. Soran, Star Trek Generations


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> "Time is the fire in which we burn" -Dr. Soran, Star Trek Generations


that's a keeper !!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"There's a long drive......It's gonna be.......I believe... The Giants win the pennant. The Giants win the pennant. The Giants win the pennant. The Giants win the pennant." 
Russ Hodges (the "Voice of the Giants" for 22 years) exclaimed on Oct.3rd, 1951.

[ October 02, 2004, 10:57 PM: Message edited by: Dr.G. ]


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Two quotes from one of my favourite politicians - Adlai Stevenson.

Accuracy is to a newspaper what virtue is to a lady, but a newspaper can always print a retraction.

I sometimes marvel at the extraordinary docility with which Americans submit to speeches.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

The words of a brilliant young man who died too soon:

"Don't be discouraged by a failure. It can be a positive experience. Failure is, in a sense, the highway to success, inasmuch as every discovery of what is false leads us to seek earnestly after what is true, and every fresh experience points out some form of error which we shall afterwards carefully avoid."
- John Keats


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"I criticize by creation - not by finding fault." - Cicero (106-43 B.C.)

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

More Adlai Stevenson quotes (he WAS a great man)

"And now we shall have to address ourselves to the unending tasks of greatness. For the quest for peace and security is not a day's or a decade's work. For us it may be everlasting." 

Speaking to the United Nations Economic and Social Council in Geneva [on July 9, 1965], Stevenson declared: 

"We travel together, passengers on a little space ship, dependent on its vulnerable reserves of air and soil; all committed for our safety to its security and peace; preserved from annihilation only by the care, the work, and I will say, the love we give our fragile craft. We cannot maintain it half fortunate, half miserable, half confident, half despairing, half slave -- to the ancient enemies of man -- half free in a liberation of resources undreamed of until this day. No craft, no crew can travel with such vast contradictions. On their resolution depends the survival of us all."


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

"Talent creates it's own opportunities"
....._Bruce lee_ 1974

"Trust me on this"
......_MacNutt_ 2004


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

"Fascism should more appropriately be called corporatism because it is a merger of state and corporate power." 
-Mussolini


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The artist is nothing without the gift, but the gift is nothing without work." - Emile Zola (1840-1902)

Cheers


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

"It is the integrity of the single individual that determines the character of the mass; that without the character of the individual, power and corruption will take over"

Bertrand Russell


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

posted by Clockwork in another thread :

"The people who cast the votes don't decide an election, 
the people who count the votes do".
- Joseph Stalin


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdgnieg
>
> The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at
>
> Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer inwaht oredr the ltteers in a
>
> wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt t! ihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be
>
> in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed
>
> it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey
>
> lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Amzanig huh? yaeh and I
>
> awlyas thought slpeling was ipmorantt!


Spell checker would have a hissy fit with this one


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Human history becomes more and more a race between education and catastrophe." - H. G. Wells (1866-1946)

Cheers


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

"Winning an arguement on the internet is like a popcorn fart... except you can hear and smell a popcorn fart." 

- some guy on the internet


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

"Your superior Intellect is no match for our puny weapons" -Kodos and Kang


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

"The hardest thing in the world to understand is income tax." -Albert Einstein


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

"America is the most grandiose experiment the world has seen, but, I am afraid, it is not going to be a success". Sigmund Freud 

"And by the way, everything in life is writable about if you have the outgoing guts to do it, and the imagination to improvise. The worst enemy to creativity is self-doubt". Sylvia Plath

"A lie told often enough becomes the truth". Vladimir Ilyich Lenin


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Mark Twain's answer to a would-be writer:

"Young Author"--Yes, Agassiz does recommend authors to eat fish, because the phosphorus in it makes brain. So far you are correct. But I cannot help you to a decision about the amount you need to eat--at least not with certainty. If the specimen composition you send is about your fair usual average, I suggest that perhaps a couple of whales would be all you would want for the present. Not the largest kind, but simply good middling-sized whales.
- "Answers to Correspondents", Sketches New and Old

More from Mr. Twain


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"I went to a fight the other night, and a hockey game broke out."
- Rodney Dangerfield. (RIP)

Cheers


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

"I don't like country music, but I don't mean to denigrate those who do.
And for the people who like country music, denigrate means 'put down.' "
--Bob Newhart


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"When women are depressed they either eat or go shopping. Men invade another country." - Elayne Boosler.

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The only way to get rid of a temptation is to yield to it." - Oscar Wilde (1854-1900)

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"$89 billion last year to the top 1 percent of Americans, but kids lost their after-school programs. You be the judge." John Kerry

"...And frankly, I think we have a lot more loving of our neighbor to do in this country and on this planet. We have a separate and unequal school system in the United States of America. There's one for the people who have, and there's one for the people who don't have. And we're struggling with that today." John Kerry

"Remember: integrity, integrity, integrity." John Kerry's mother


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

"We cannot live only for ourselves. A thousand fibers connect us with our fellow men; and among those fibers, as sympathetic threads, our actions run as causes, and they come back to us as effects." -Herman Melville


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"I think it would be a good idea." - Mahatma Gandhi (1869-1948), when asked what he thought of Western civilization.

Cheers


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

"The rich will do anything for the poor but get off their backs" -Karl Marx


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

"Say what you want about me. Except that I drink water".

- W.C. Fields


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Happiness is nothing more than good health and a bad memory.
- Albert Schweitzer


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

"Now I am become Death, the destroyer of worlds"
J. Robert Oppenheimer (quoting the Bhagavad Gita)
Oppenheimer said this while watching the first explosion test of an atomic bomb


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The difference between 'involvement' and 'commitment' is like an eggs-and-ham breakfast: the chicken was 'involved' - the pig was 'committed'." - unknown.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"War does not determine who is right, but rather, who is left." unknown to this poet, philosopher, teacher, and student of Life.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

*"What you do is of little significance; but it is very important that you do it."* -Mohandas K. Gandhi

iG/<


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

"War does not determine who is right [...]"

Dr. G., it's Bertrand Russell's.

iG/<


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iGeek, thank you for the BR citation.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

"Voice or no voice, the people can always be brought to the bidding of the leaders. That is easy. All you have to do is tell them they are being attacked, and denounce the peacemakers for lack of patriotism and exposing the country to danger. It works the same in any country." -Hermann Goering, Hitler's designated successor, speaking at the Nuremburg Trials.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

"They that can give up essential liberty for a little safety deserve neither liberty nor safety," - Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Is life so dear, or peace so sweet, as to be purchased at the price of chains and slavery? Forbid it, Almighty God! I know not what course others may take; but as for me, give me liberty or give me death!" Patrick Henry, March 23, 1775.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Death to Tyrants" the state motto of Virginia, and "Live Free or Die", the motto of New Hampshire.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Potius Mori Quam Foedar - Death Before Dishonor


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Potest ex Macnutt casa magnus vir exire - A great man can come from the Macnutt hut.

Qui docet discit - He who teaches learns

Qui habet aures audiendi audiat - He who has ears, let him understand how to listen

Qui ignorabat, ignorabitur - One who is ignorant will remain unnoticed

Ridentem dicere verum quid vetat? - What prevents me from speaking the truth with a smile? (Horace)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Quid agis, Macmedice? - What's up, Macdoc?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sapiens nihil affirmat quod non probat - A wise man states as true nothing he does not prove

Sapere aude! - Dare to be wise! (Horace)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Semper fidelis - Always faithful (US Marines Motto)
Semper Gumby - Always flexible (US Air Force Motto)
Semper paratus - Always ready (US Coast Guard Motto)
Semper Primus - Always first (US Army motto)


Semper Letteris Mandate - Always get it in writing!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Omnia mutantur nos et mutamur in illis - All things change, and we change with them.

Omnia mutantur, nihil interit - Everything changes, nothing perishes. (Ovid)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"In peace sons bury fathers, but war violates the order of nature, and fathers bury sons." - Herodotus.

Cheers


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Terrorism is the war of the poor, and war is the terrorism of the rich. — Peter Ustinov


----------

